# Zombie Apocalypse. Are you ready?



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 23, 2011)

This site specializes in weapons, blades actually, that are meant for defending yourself during a Zombie Apocalypse. And these are some expensive weapons.

http://zombietools.net/tools/


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 23, 2011)

Expensive but those are some sick blades.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html

Absolutely.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html
> 
> Absolutely.


Lol, this is from their FAQ:
http://www.cracked.com/article_1564...-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html

Your Cracked article, versus their Cracked article.


----------



## Kian (Mar 23, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our Zombie overlords.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

That article is misnamed, it only explains how the outbreaks would occur, not how that specific type of zombie would go about destroying the population.


----------



## Rob2109 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you're relying on blades it means you've let them get too close. Depends which type of zombie you're referring to: The slow moving traditional type or the fast running ones.
This was a book I read that goes into detail:

http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Survival-Guide-Complete-Protection/dp/1400049628


----------



## ianography (Mar 25, 2011)

My parents friend actually wrote a book about the zombie apocalypse. Just need to find it...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 25, 2011)

I just need a ray gun and a pack-a-punch machine.


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2011)

Guns: Will run out eventually
Blades: What if my arms are disabled somehow?

I have to make a fortress. A building on a pole, high up. Have the pole be made of ragged things, glash shards and such. Locked stair case for my food runs. I'll have the guns and stuff as back up just in case.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 25, 2011)

Would the zombies eat each other? I wonder


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought they liked human brains...


----------



## The Puzzler (Mar 25, 2011)

my brother:
I have dozens of knives and knowledge of poisons, explosives, and many homemade weapons.


----------



## TheJCube (Mar 25, 2011)

Guys, please, Zeus Cannon and unlimited ammo is all you need.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob2109 said:


> If you're relying on blades it means you've let them get too close. Depends which type of zombie you're referring to: The slow moving traditional type or the fast running ones.
> This was a book I read that goes into detail:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Survival-Guide-Complete-Protection/dp/1400049628


 Hahaha, that book looks like an interesting/funny read.

Also, on the website in the OP, they talk about the reason for blades: You run out of ammo for guns, eventually.


----------



## Logan (Mar 25, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I just need a ray gun and a pack-a-punch machine.


 
Nonononono. I need a Zeus cannon, an (upgraded) ballistic/bowie knife, and an H115 oscillator.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys are all nuts.


----------



## Rob2109 (Mar 25, 2011)

> Hahaha, that book looks like an interesting/funny read.



Yeah, it treats a zombie apocalypse as a real threat and goes through all the options - short range weapons, long range, explosives, picking a fortress etc. Really good read lol.

Dene: are we nuts or just well prepared haha.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 25, 2011)

What kind of cow crap is this? No lawn mower?


----------



## Erzz (Mar 25, 2011)

http://zombieresearch.net/category/zombie-survival-weapons/


----------



## ianography (Mar 25, 2011)

I would need the brutality of Tallahassee and the cleverness of Wichita.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 25, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I just need a ray gun and a pack-a-punch machine.


 
Where's my upgraded crossbow and balistic knife!!!???


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob2109 said:


> Dene: are we nuts or just well prepared haha.


 
ummm ya just nuts


----------

